# Gave stranger my phone number



## The_Awesome_User (Jun 9, 2015)

Well I met a guy at a theme park and I kept bumping into him so eventually he asked for my phone number and I gave it to him because I have been wanting to meet new people. Now that I think about it he seemed to want my phone number too much and I can't figure out why he was so interested in talking to me and we ran into eachother more than we should have.

I'm kinda freaked out now what would precautions be for preventing a hack or something nasty happening here? Am I just paranoid? We are about the same age and we are the same gender.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 3, 2015)

The_Awesome_User said:


> Well I met a guy at a theme park and I kept bumping into him so eventually he asked for my phone number and I gave it to him because I have been wanting to meet new people. Now that I think about it he seemed to want my phone number too much and I can't figure out why he was so interested in talking to me and we ran into eachother more than we should have.
> 
> I'm kinda freaked out now what would precautions be for preventing a hack or something nasty happening here? Am I just paranoid? We are about the same age and we are the same gender.



Hi.

Don't worry, he is not really able to do much with your phone number. Some people kind of want phone numbers straight away, because they see no threat or risk about it.

Don't worry about it, just don't pick up calls from numbers you don't know, do not click on any links in some random messsages/sms or e-mails, and everything should be fine.

If he would want to know where you live, there are easier ways to find this out.


----------



## greytowhite (Aug 10, 2015)

Sounds like you might have trouble meeting new people to hang out with if you freak out every time you give someone your telephone number.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 10, 2015)

You are reading too much into this. He likes you and wants to get together with you. It wasn't an accident that he ran in to you so many times.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Jul 12, 2016)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Hi.
> 
> Don't worry, he is not really able to do much with your phone number. Some people kind of want phone numbers straight away, because they see no threat or risk about it.
> 
> ...


----------

